# GSD Scavanger Hunt



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am stealing an idea for a thread I saw on a Doberman forum. Not sure if it will work here but they had a lot of fun with it so thought maybe we could too. Here it goes....

Ok, I love looking at all the photos everyone posts on here, I can NEVER get enough!









So..........

lets start the hunt for many more photos.

I will begin the hunt.

I am looking for a photo that has a GSD laying in water.

who ever post one first gets to ask for the next photo to hunt for.

let the GSD  scavenger hunt begin..................


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is Stig about 8 months old at Folsom Lake. 











How about a picture of a GSD in a truck?


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

GSD with a kitten?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Hero cuddled with our kitten Sophia










Next up I want A GSD that looks to be smiling(cuz hero does it all the time)


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Smile and headtilt lol



How about a GSD helping you at work?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon making sure all the paperwork is completed. 









Next: A GSD herding (anything).


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mrs.P said:


> Smile and headtilt lol


 

I must say that is the best smile ever!! :wub:

No one has any herding pics??


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mikko LOVES sheep :wild:












How about a GSD in the snow?:boy_snowman:


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hahah...here's a pic of Baron as a pup 'herding' his older brother Riley. Also some snow pics of my other boys when they were still with us.

How about some pics of a GSD with a Chistmas tree?


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's Ava at my parents' house just last week!









How about a pouting GSD?


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is Bogart pouting because hubby doesn't want to walk him in the rain.....











How about a GSD with a Kong?


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is Draven with his kong ad the girls!








How about a GSD and a pet bird? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

I like this idea if know one has a bird how abought gsd with any other type of animal???


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

to get it going again, how about a stuffed bird?











How about a sleeping GSD?


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Little cuddle bug








How about a GSD working?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is Stark carrying his own gear on a hike we took this summer.

How about a GSD sitting pretty/ begging?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

This was Hero "Sitting Pretty" on my deployment bag after a short week long TDY "Begging" me not to deploy again!!











Someone show me a GSD with those killer LASER eyes!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope it's ok the cat is in the photo too. 










How about a GSD with all four feet off the ground?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish this picture was from the side or front but she has all four feet in the air...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


How about a GSD with a young child or baby?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Hannah And Hero.... WHAT A PAIR!!










Sorry didnt mean to go again I just love this pic! Uhhh how about a GSD with the sideways head cocked look?


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

> Uhhh how about a GSD with the sideways head cocked look?


Well, that would just have to be this one, right?










A GSD swimming?


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Typhoon said:


> Well, that would just have to be this one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahaha love the face!!!!
Here's Zoey trying to swim?










and the other side












How about a GSD with a *DERP* face?


----------



## jlbjab08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> How about a GSD with a *DERP* face?


 lol is there an official derp face? this looks derp-ish to me










how about a GSD that is mid bark?


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

jlbjab08 said:


> how about a GSD that is mid bark?












How about a GSD giving a "You've got to be kidding me!" Face


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

lkellen said:


> How about a GSD giving a "You've got to be kidding me!" Face



I interrupted her play time, and this is the look she gave me:










How about your GSD "caught in the act" - look on it's face?... Whatever that may be.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

This is a picture if the first time I found Eli laying in the bathtub. He is like "I am not in the bathtub" lol. 

How about a german shepherd using its nose?


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Ooops I meant to post this picture, sorry about that.

"I am not in the bathtub"


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

How about using her nose to find a toy  









What about a German Shepherd laying in a funny position? (I've got tons of pics like that! They lay cute  )


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How about a GSD in the snow? [this is my funny position]


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

^lol!!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh! How funny!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Gator in the snow (hunting mice)









How about GSD smiling


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think they are both smiling









how about a GSD sleeping on his person


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Hopefully this worked! Fell asleep on me while visiting my husband at work 


How about a GSD who really really needs a bath !!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

No picture (I'm at work), but this is a great thread!! 

Thanks to everyone that has posted!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

How abought with Kids


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Indra with Kids




















How about a nice bark and hold


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow this thread has gotten such GREAT responses!! AWESOME pics guys KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Indra with Kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bh by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

What about GSD's with other breeds?


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tara with a Lab mix and a Saint Bernard.










...and with the Lab mix and an Australian Cattle Dog.










Let's see a GSD digging a hole?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is a hole caught in the act. 
How about a GSD on a boat?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

^LOL that fits in dog needing a bath too! hahahha cute!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

How about a GSD at a famous landmark?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The dogs at the Thingstaette on the Heiligenberg in Heidelberg Germany. 




























How about an escape bite.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

^ awesome!!


----------



## jlbjab08 (Aug 1, 2012)

this has to be the best picture thread, ever! keep it going!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> The dogs at the Thingstaette on the Heiligenberg in Heidelberg Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean by "escape bite" BUT I have a picture of Remy _escaping_ _me_ putting her in her kennel. And then teasing me.









What about a picture of a GSD being naughty?


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

jlbjab08 said:


> this has to be the best picture thread, ever! keep it going!


Agreed!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, no one had a bird and a GSD .. but I do ... will likely be the last one ever since Ky has WAY too much focus on Echo now LOL

and how about a GSD and a pig?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

O.K. technically it's a wort hog









How about a GSD basking in the morning sun


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

A GSD in their best Halloween costume?


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> A GSD in their best Halloween costume?


Not mine, but I'd love to get this costume! 








How about a gsd with their "family" members- I.e. kids, other animals, owners 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

This is our Dirk, who passed away last Dec 28/2011 at age 15
We took him on his last car trip, meant just for him, 3 months before, to his favorite place on the Oregon Coast.

This is the last picture we have of him with my husband and I both.

He had a great life!

I want to see a picture of a dog chasing a ball.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Dotty what a lucky doggie and a beautiful story to go with the pic (and a beautiful family)

...but you forgot to name the next pic for the scavenger hunt, oops edit, never mind you edited


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Dotty said:


> This is our Dirk, who passed away last Dec 28/2011 at age 15
> We took him on his last car trip, meant just for him, 3 months before, to his favorite place on the Oregon Coast.
> 
> This is the last picture we have of him with my husband and I both.
> ...


What a beautiful dog!! That was very sweet you did that for him. He looks very happy and I'm so sorry you lost him! 

Have you gotten another dog since? It took us many years after my first dog passed (a very abused, older mini sheltie we adopted from the Dallas sheltie rescue) to adopt another. It was years after that my parents went to the "grocery store" and came back with our new puppy! A home just doesn't feel like "home" without a 4 legged friend waiting for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is the dog chasing the ball (which is in lower right corner-he's puttin' on the brakes) and, next, how about a dog TRACKING


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yukon tracking










How about a heeling dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Me and Izah heeling 


izah3 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


How about a GSD with a yummy treat.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ky and her christmas present last year ... 

How about a GSD and a llama??


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

lkellen said:


> Not sure what you mean by "escape bite" BUT I have a picture of Remy _escaping_ _me_ putting her in her kennel. And then teasing me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say I LOVE this pic! 

The escape bite has to do with Schutzhund/IPO training, but I like your picture better! :wild:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

*looking through pics....*

Hmm. GSD doing math...check.
GSD riding bicycle...check.
GSD ordering pizza to go....check.

Sorry, no llama.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

NO ONE has a GSD and a llama???

BUt you have all those others? Impressive!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a GSD with a stuffed elephant.. but no llama.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Kyleigh, if I get a chance I'll drive Bear out to one of the llama farms that's close by....although with all of our wildlife encounters lately I'm not sure what he'll make of it


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO ... I knew someone had to have a llama somewhere ... ok, I'll pick something easier for the next one ... 

GSD and a cow


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Would I get bonus points if I can get a llama and a cow with a GSD?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

That would be a really cool pic ... but they have to be real LOL


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well... Since the llama request stalled the thread, I managed to come across this picture.

There IS a llama, and there IS a "Shepherd".
You're gonna have to figure this one on your own. 

Anyway, let's continue.










*How about your GSD giving you a wet, slobbery kiss?
The wetter, the better *


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG Anthony ... what a great pic LOVE it ... such a play on words!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

One of my faves from last weekend (Master Agility Dog title!!)










How about a GSD on top of a mountain!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Coming down the side of a mountain? 










Your GSD with Santa!
(sorry if it's been done, I didn't read all the pages!)


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

This thread is awesome! =)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just hope it's going to be going.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Best I can do is a Reindeer Santa - LOL not game enough to go to the pet shop and have "real" Santa pictures taken 


How about a GSD with a horse  or a Moose  I love Moose :wub:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla and a foal. Mooses are hard to find around here, and I don't think I'd like one anywhere near my dog, too many horror stories on this forum.










but to keep on the subject... GSD and wildlife


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Ohh that's a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Mooch, your dog is stunning!!!!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Thanks  That's Mojo my first GSD - she'll be 6 in February! Geez time goes quick!!

Come on let's keep this tread going - anyone with a GSD and wildlife picture???

Or a Moose, I'll still settle for a Moose LOL


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Well it's not REAL wildlife, but remy loves squirrels..
I








Sorry, she's got a caption on pic..


How about a gsd performing an amazing jump? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

amazing jump?
well,this is more like funny one!
sorry for such poor quality picture.










how about GSD riding some kind of unusual vehicle - whether it's ATV,military,tracked,hovercraft,bike and so on.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

someone surely must have one???


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

I love that this keeps getting bumped back up so more people see it and add to it!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Technical Support Unit










ATV


















Indra inside a burned out Humvee










Jumping of an old truck










How about a picture of three German Shepherds.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Love this thread, so many fabulous GSDs

Three GSDs and a BC










Let's see a GSD tracking


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's Aiden tracking


117 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


107 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


track by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Who's got a GSD in a funny hat.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Does this count? 



How about a dog that's doing Ninja style Air jumps for a ball or frisbee/kong, etc. :wild:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

How's this? Catching the ball on the bounce is his new obsession
http://www.facebook.com/v/10100989543324131


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

LoveEcho, you gotta put what the next pic is suposed to be so the thread can continue!!!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> How about a dog that's doing Ninja style Air jumps for a ball or frisbee/kong, etc. :wild:




this count? Wouldnt really call this to Ninja now!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

You need to say the next one ... I'll put it in ... 

2 GSDs in a pool

And here it is LOL


The next one ... A GSD and a snowman!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Hahahha awesome!


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Someone that lives in real snow must have a pic with a snowman!


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

not mine, but Its a good pic!










found at: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/126780-gsd-murders-man-documented-amatuer-photog-4.html

how about a GSD chewing something he isn't supposed to?


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

So I swear I read this...



> how about a GSD chewing something he isn't supposed to?


...looked up, and saw this...










Anyone done a GSD with a baby?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Typhoon....That's hilarious...as though he said "lets help keep the thread going"...lol


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, well. You should have seen what he brought inside the other day that he wasn't supposed to be chewing on.

I didn't take a picture of that.

If not a baby, how about an airplane? That's cooler anyway.

A GSD with an airplane?


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Not mine, but cute!










How about a gsd laying funny?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I think this is pretty funny lol How can that even be comfortable?! 

How about a German Shepherd dog with glasses on  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Sunglasses work? lol










How bout a GSD with a snowmobile!


----------



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

Max and his snowman!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

still looking for a gsd and a snowmobile


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Since there seems to be none (I have one but don't have my comp atm) how about a GSD sticking its tounge out? I don't remember if that's been done, lol


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kimber sticking her tongue out lol 

A GSD in a crate?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

enjoying her duck foot/kong.

How about a GSD showing affection 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

How about a GSD sporting a new collar?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin and his brand new collar.

BTW, this thread is awesome! I laughed so hard at these pictures - and every single picture explains why I love GSD's so much.

How about a GSD kissing/licking/cuddling a kitty??


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i'm glad that this thread is active again.

as requested










how about GSD enjoying snow.
easy one.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

how about a GSD enjoying summer


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie after a swim at the beach, not technically summer but we only have one season here so... 


Untitled (2012-12-11 07:49:25) by snowypony, on Flickr

I know it's sort of been done but not officially, how about a GSD sleeping cuddled with a toy or stuffed animal.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> i'm glad that this thread is active again.
> 
> as requested
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHAH I LOVE IT!! So you have any of the kitty doing the dogs ears? my kitten does it ALL THE TIME! I just can never catch a pic!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

My fuzzy gator fell asleep chewing on his gator :wub: 

How about a gsd and a rabbit


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

wink-_-wink said:


> HAHAHAHHAH I LOVE IT!! So you have any of the kitty doing the dogs ears? my kitten does it ALL THE TIME! I just can never catch a pic!


the cat used to roughhouse with Odi,when she was a clumsy pup and cat was able to overpower her,but now he decides to leave her alone,because she
often unintentionally (more or less) may hurt him.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does this work for a rabbit?! Lol I think it's half rabbit half donkey...or maybe a wiener dog? Kimber loves her squeakers  








GSD celebrating the new year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin, the party animal. 

A GSD on a beach??


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco at the dog beach. 


A GSD on a mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Went to Mt. Rainier when we first got to Washington 

How about a GSD keeping warm  




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kaiser saying "More photos? Ok let's get it over with!" LOL..


How about a GSD asking for a belly rub? (Kaiser loves it!)


----------



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

Belly rub! Gsd swimmer??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Coming back from hunting ducks LOL (she never catches any)

And out she goes trying to catch the ducks!

If Ky was actually quiet, she might catch them, but she's got the stealth of a pot bellied big in the water and can't stop barking at them! They are quite safe from her!


How about a GSD carrying something on its back?


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Ky is so pretty  LOL I always have to do a "duck check" before I let mine run up to the pond for a swim


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kyleigh said:


> Coming back from hunting ducks LOL (she never catches any)
> 
> And out she goes trying to catch the ducks!
> 
> ...


 
Shasta carrying her pack










What about a GSD with their best friend (ALIVE, no stuffies lol)


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well you'd think it'd be me but no, his best bud is our other dog. 


Untitled (2013-01-05 07:31:11) by snowypony, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-01-05 06:53:00) by snowypony, on Flickr

How about a GSD doing some sort of trick?


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Remy doing a hand shake!



How about a gsd with their favorite toy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Gus with his new ball..










How about a GSD intently watching a movie/TV..


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Man I keep missing out on the one that I actually have.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

How about a GSD camping?


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

BUMP.....anyone? GSD camping?


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

Poor quality cell phone photo but here's Max in the supplies tent.

How about a GSD showing FOCUS?


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to see a sleepy Shepherd.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is your sleepy shepherd <3

Let me see a shepherd playing hide n go seek


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

